# Ozello Redfish Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Ozello Redfish Classic Sept. 7
3 Redfish Slam
$10,000 in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Captains Meeting Online
Early Entry Fee Only $40 Online
Launch Kayaks 6am Maps on ClassicS Website
CPR Weigh In 2pm Pecks Old Port Cove Restaurant-Ozello, FL
Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com


----------

